
Super-Cheap Driverless Taxis May Kick Mass Transit to the Curb - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-24/super-cheap-driverless-taxis-may-kick-mass-transit-to-the-curb
======
cauterized
Bull. I'll still be taking the subway to work, TYVM. Or are you suggesting
that a driverless taxi can somehow bypass the massive traffic jam that is my
city's street grid at 9am?

And even smart cars take significantly more road space per passenger than
buses, so replacing buses with taxis just means even more congestion. Good
luck with that.

